

Installing Google Android for Mobile Browser Testing on Mac OS X - benhedrington
http://www.buildcontext.com/blog/2009/11/06/installing-android-sdk-browser-testing-mac-os-x/

======
hack_edu
If you can essentially run Android in an OS X app, then it can't be too hard
to get it running on an iPhone.

~~~
TwoSheds
It runs the whole Android system including Linux kernel. It doesn't perform
that great on a desktop, it wouldn't probably fit into iPhone at all this way
memory-wise. If it did, it would be extremely slow.

